# Anyone with a BIG age gap



## VoodooDoll

I will have a 17 year age gap between my second and third child and I am wondering:

Does the old adage that it generally halfs each time still hold true? Anyone else with large age gaps that can let me know what the time difference was in their labours?.

First child = 27 hour horrid labour
Second child (15 months later) = 13 hour controlled great labour.

Third child, 17 years later??????


----------



## bananaboat

I haven't personally experienced it, but my mom's labor with me (her first) was 36 hours. My sister was born 13 years later and her total labor was less than 10 hours.


----------



## Lawhra

My age gap is not so big but is almost 9 years (just under a month after baby was born, first son turned 9).

First labour - Induced by rupturing membranes at 13 days late, established labour was 7 hours 7 minutes.

Second labour - Inuduced by pessary at 38+2 after premature rupture of membranes at 38 weeks. Establised labour...48 minutes!!

Good luck :)


----------



## sparklyjubbly

There is an 11 year gap between my brother and i, my mum informs me his labour was 4 hours and mine was about 10, so it went the opposite way however both were a lot easier than her first. 

I'm also interested in this as although it's not a huuuge gap, i had my first 9 years ago and am expecting my second and wondering what the labour time will be like if i get to escape a c-section!


----------



## AFC84

I'm the youngest of 5.

First baby - 48hrs.
[17 month gap]
Second - 3hrs
[3yrs 10 months gap]
Third - 9hrs
[14 month gap]
Fourth - 12hrs 
[14 YEAR gap!]
Fifth - 24hrs.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Between DD1 and 2 there is only a 4 1/2 year age gap but I remember asking the midwife at the time, when in labour with DD2 wether it would generally be quicker as I had already been through 1 labour, she said that it wasnt always neccesarily true anyways and because of the gap that it wouldnt make a difference anyhow.

Both Labours were only 3 hours something anyway with DD2 being 20 minutes quicker. I then had a 2 year gap though which again only made a difference of another 20 minutes.
:flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi NOT such a huge gap here either but each labour much shorter
1st -24+hrs spontaneous birth
2nd (3years later) 8hrs spontaneous birth 
3rs (4years later) 2 hrs spontaneous birth
4th (another 9years later lol) induced due to term+14 2hrs

xx


----------



## poppy666

I have a 18yr age gap between my last two and my last labour was very quick, midwife told me whilst in labour with my last my body will remember even tho it been 18yrs ago with my other.


----------



## mom22boys

My first child (age 13) induction got there at 6am had him by 1:04 pm! No drugs not easy labor! I was dialated to a 3 for 3 weeks so I was ready to have him!

Second (age 10) will be 11 when this child is born. contractions started around 8am had him the next morning at 4:42am awful labor and no drugs! They would not let me have a epidural I begged for one!


----------

